# Software maybe Hardware



## MDHillbilly (Feb 17, 2009)

Server Specs:
Intel S5000VSA Server Board
Duel Xeon 2.0 GHz processor
4 GB Kingston Ram (4 x 1 GB) matched pairs
4 WD 250 GB SATA 3.0 Hardrives
DVD Drive
Windows 2003 Server w/ R2
Norton Endpoint Antivirus

Server functions as a file server, DHCP server and Application server.

Now the problem. The server will not boot into windows. The only error was that the harddrive cables were unplug and to plug them in. Cables were not unplugged and when the main drive was removed from the server to be checked with another computer, the drive was said to be unreadable due to corrupt files. One of the other drives was being used to back up all critical data but it is unreadable also. Any ideas on how to recover the data from the drives?

Thanks


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You mentioned the main drive and another drive that was being used for backup, what about the other two drives? Are they part of a RAID stripe perhaps?


----------



## MDHillbilly (Feb 17, 2009)

Raid was not being used. The other two drives were used for future storage or back-ups.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I would put them back in the original configuration, boot with the windows server disc and do a chkdsk.


----------



## MDHillbilly (Feb 17, 2009)

Recovery console does not work. Cannot do chkdsk or any other command in recovery console. Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

What kind of errors are you getting when you boot from the CD? Is it just not seeing your drive at all? You may have to load the SATA driver via F6 for recovery console to see your drives.


----------

